#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Maths Resources & Related Discussions >  >  Maths calculus Covering all syllabus Ebook PDF download

## priyasweet

Here is the ebook for calculus:

The right way to begin a calculus book is with calculus. This chapter will jump directly into the two problems that the subject was invented to solve. You will see what the questions are, and you will see an important part of the answer. There are
plenty of good things left for the other chapters, so why not get started? The book begins with an example that is familiar to everybody who drives a car. It is calculus in action-the driver sees it happening. The example is the relation
between the speedometer and the odometer. One measures the speed (or velocity); the other measures the distance traveled. We will write v for the velocity, and f for how far the car has gone. The two instruments sit together on the dashboard:

Notice that the units of measurement are different for v and f.The distance f is measured in kilometers or miles (it is easier to say miles). The velocity v is measured  in km/hr or miles per hour. A unit of time enters the velocity but not the distance.
Every formula to compute v from f will have f divided by time.

Please see the attached file along with the notes





  Similar Threads: Maths/Mathematics 2 - Ebook, presentation and lecture notes covering full semester Power system analysis Ebook FREE Ebook covering full semester syllabus Electronics Digital Image Processing (DIP) Ebook Covering Whole Syllabus PDF Download MATHS/ MATHEMATICS - 1 Ebook, presentation and lecture notes covering full semester syllabus Computer Science Graphics Ebook Covering Whole Syllabus PDF Download

----------


## deep mehta

wherez 9th one............??

----------


## annnu

abe 9th vala kahan hai be????????

----------


## mini yadav

thanx for help.........

----------


## whathellisit

where is the 9th part??...plz let me know if u got it...

----------


## 013092-11

where is the part 9, plase let me know yaar

----------


## seemant1

i like this webite very much.......i got everything i need.

----------


## DIPTANU

its really owesome

----------


## Brighton

Engineers will not stumble with this website

----------


## shanmuga sarathy

i love this website very much because it has affluent resource

----------


## PROTYAY BARMAN

which math books should i follow to crack IIT  and AIEEE???????

----------


## jackshakya

thankxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## jit koley

thankssss.............

----------


## mothukuri2002

thank u very much user as well the F.Es

----------


## santhoshkdhanapal

Great upload u cleared my basics ...dude thanks a lot

----------


## srinivas71438

thank you to give this

----------


## mothukuri2002

where is the linl

----------


## Gaurav412

This is the good website .

----------


## Beena ahuja

Good site......

----------


## vijayannn

Go to first page

----------


## anand_21st

very good
i love this website

----------

